# Looking to become an EPO



## Inthewoods (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey guys,
I am very interested in becoming an Environmental Police Officer and would like a little more information on the entry requirements. I understand they require environmental experience or education and from what I gather a degree in criminal justice is not considered a qualification? Let’s say for instance someone scores a 95 on the exam but has a degree in criminal justice, would someone who scores an 85 and has a degree in forestry get the job over the CJ major (assuming all other things being equal)? Wouldn’t the higher test score show competence and knowledge on the subject regardless of education? Also is there an age limit for new hires?
I am 34 years old and planning on taking the EPO civil service exam this fall. I have a BA in criminal justice, no prior police or environmental employment (aside from a brief college internship with BPD) and no military service. I have worked in construction for the past ten years and currently have a good job as a union Labor Foreman. I know becoming a EPO with my resume is a long shot, but even though it would mean taking a pretty substantial pay cut I know I would really enjoy the job and would be doing something that feels rewarding to me. With my degree could I even be considered for the job?


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Apply to Vermont or New Hampshire If
You want to try and stay local. Forget it in this state .


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

My understanding when I lived in MA was that it was 99% vets who got hired on as EPO’s since it is generally a super competitive job to get into. As the poster above said, if you want to do the same job and don’t mind moving a little bit, try VT or NH (then you can even be on North Woods Law). Someone with more direct experience with EPO hiring might be able to give you a better answer, but that’s my personal opinion.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

If you manage to get a card (not likely if you're not a vet) you will be asked to prove your qualifications as shown in the announcement. A CJ degree does not qualify you. If you are found to not be qualified, you will be skipped over on the list and will not move forward in the process.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Inthewoods said:


> Hey guys,
> I am very interested in becoming an Environmental Police Officer and would like a little more information on the entry requirements. I understand they require environmental experience or education and from what I gather a degree in criminal justice is not considered a qualification? Let's say for instance someone scores a 95 on the exam but has a degree in criminal justice, would someone who scores an 85 and has a degree in forestry get the job over the CJ major (assuming all other things being equal)? Wouldn't the higher test score show competence and knowledge on the subject regardless of education? Also is there an age limit for new hires?
> I am 34 years old and planning on taking the EPO civil service exam this fall. I have a BA in criminal justice, no prior police or environmental employment (aside from a brief college internship with BPD) and no military service. I have worked in construction for the past ten years and currently have a good job as a union Labor Foreman. I know becoming a EPO with my resume is a long shot, but even though it would mean taking a pretty substantial pay cut I know I would really enjoy the job and would be doing something that feels rewarding to me. With my degree could I even be considered for the job?


Stick with construction. I should've done a trade . Only if I could do it all again . Anyways Good luck.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I know people have mentioned NH and VT, I’d add that Maine has the Game Wardens, who seem like their version of EPOs.
Mass Enviro Police is Civil Service, they run their own test, extremely competitive to get hired, I don’t fully understand what they will accept as experience/education, and it looks like an awesome job to have


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Here's a Civil Service Commission decision with a little bit of insight into MEP's hiring 
https://www.mass.gov/doc/harrell-algimantas-v-massachusetts-environmental-police-13020/download


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Interested in EPO in Mass? 

One qualification is luck. There are very few fish cops for very many applicants who want to do it.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Took the EPO exam back in the early 90's...toughest civil service test I ever took!


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

MA is one of the few states that requires a degree or experience in biology or some kind of natural science to be eligible to be an EPO. Most other states have the same entry requirements for game warden/environmental police as they do for every municipal agency.

NH, VT, and ME are good states if you want to be an EPO. CT ENCON police has a good reputation as well. They're also very competitive (only about 50 ENCON cops in the entire state at any given time), but you don't have to worry about civil service bullshit.


----------



## Inthewoods (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Best of luck!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Becoming a Game Warden | Vermont Fish & Wildlife Department


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

The experience requirement is BS. Who gives a crap how birds [email protected] or how clams eat. If they want a marinebiologist etc then hire one. If you're hired as a cop, you should be rated on police experience or suitability based on criteria for law enforcement.

You don't need an environmental science degree to check deer tags, fishing licenses, boating / ATV regulations, tranq the black bear in Sudbury every spring.

Although I guess the same could be said for PDs that require a CJ degree.

Their new Chief is a former Sergeant from Lowell I heard. Maybe he will bring back more LE requirements


----------

